# Anyone got a Shar pei? :)



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I chose a lovely little rescue Shar pei from work for my partners Dad and she is a little angel in every way. Just wondered if anyone else on here has one (she is kind of mine too  i'm helping with training, walking etc as can't have my own dog)? I think they are great little dogs and wanted to celebrate with some like minded people, feel free to post pics and any interresting facts or quirks about the breed :2thumb:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

I love this breed. 

But u will want to look into and research the health problems shar peis are prone to. 

You also want make sure start yr training and socalising with her dogs. As I have known some shar peis to b tempermental. Just think wat they use to be used for.


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

I dont own a Shar Pei but my older sister does, she has a blackish one who looks brown (dont ask me how it works) http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1090784&op=1&o=global&view=global&subj=1205127339&id=1141505347&ref=pf&fbid=1364266343655#!/photo.php?pid=264518&id=685974009 her name is Razz. She has to wash her all the time as the folds of skin dont get air in them so it does stick after a while, there eyes also need surgery alot of the time as the eye lids roll in on themselves.
Razz is a lovely dog alpart from the uglyness (she is ugly for a shar pei) its also horrible when they moult as they have a single coat (dont have the fluffy undercoat) so when they moult they go patchy.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

clairebear1984 said:


> Just think wat they use to be used for.


what were they used for? 
*knows nothing about shar peis*


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

cute puppies that turn into ugly adults... never really liked the breed. im not labelling the breed but every single one i've ever dealt with was a royal pain in the neck...


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Shar Pei's are the chinese equivalent of Pitbulls but everyone ive met are actually very friendly.


----------



## naomij (May 6, 2009)

my sister has one, cracker is 5 yrs old now, has had skin issues- has monthly injections to keep it all under control ( thnakfully they have good insurance)
hes a lovely family dog, ugly ugly though and i agree, moults til he has bald patches lol


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

To be honest, they have lots of health problems including problems with skin and eyes. 

From a training point of view, start training now! They can be stubborn as hell and are not the brightest sparks in the box,lol. Many of the ones I have met and trained have had temperament problems, especially with aggression towards other dogs. One of the more difficult dogs to get socialised if they become aggressive!

All I can say is, try to play as much with your dog as you can and build a relationship. Treats wont really work long term, especially if you want a decent recall. 

Its also very hard to teach a sharpei a good recall when they cant see you through watery and sore eyes!

Due to the skin problems, I recommend a decent diet! Avoid anything with additives, sugar, salt or meat and animal derivatives. Find a good hypoallergenic food. It will save you hundreds in vets bills for treatment!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Shar Pei's are the chinese equivalent of Pitbulls but everyone ive met are actually very friendly.


really? never would've thought that. does explain why they're starting to become fashionable with the chavs and chavettes.


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

teshu said:


> really? never would've thought that. does explain why they're starting to become fashionable with the chavs and chavettes.


 
Yep, sure was.

_"The Shar-Pei, was a working dog and visitors to Southern China may still see them fulfilling their ancient tasks of hunting and herding. In addition to their normal work some of the breed were also raised and trained for fighting. It was the latter function that seems to have given rise to the breed’s main characteristics. The short coat and loose skin made it difficult for an opponent to get a grip and enabled the dog to twist, turn and fight back. It's hooked canine teeth gave it a firm grip and the small tight set ears gave an adversary little to get hold of."
_


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Also Shar Pei's are allergic to alot of foods. Try not to feed treats which could have been touched and that such as the pic and mix stuff, just try to feed the packed stuff, also James Well Beloved is the best food to feed as it has alot of foods which can cause allergies have been removed. You can get cheaper ones but not sure of the names you will have to shop around. The Bolero sausage tube meat things are also good as they have food allergy stuff removed.

Get it insured NOW so if anything goes wrong which it more than likely will do if he hasnt had the necesary surgery already such as the best I can call it an eye tuck and such. Atleast he could be covered if anything happens.

EDIT: Raw hide is also bad especially for Shar Pei's so Razz's breeder said. So she is simply fed on James well beloved, Bolero and the frozen blocks of tripe and stuff you get in the freezers


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

indie85 said:


> Yep, sure was.
> 
> _"The Shar-Pei, was a working dog and visitors to Southern China may still see them fulfilling their ancient tasks of hunting and herding. In addition to their normal work some of the breed were also raised and trained for fighting. It was the latter function that seems to have given rise to the breed’s main characteristics. The short coat and loose skin made it difficult for an opponent to get a grip and enabled the dog to twist, turn and fight back. It's hooked canine teeth gave it a firm grip and the small tight set ears gave an adversary little to get hold of."
> _


thanks for that. well that's my something new learnt for today. i'm off to bed now lol.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i love pit bulls, they're cracking dogs.


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Evangeline said:


> Also Shar Pei's are allergic to alot of foods. Try not to feed treats which could have been touched and that such as the pic and mix stuff, just try to feed the packed stuff, also* James Well Beloved is the best food to feed* as it has alot of foods which can cause allergies have been removed. You can get cheaper ones but not sure of the names you will have to shop around. The Bolero sausage tube meat things are also good as they have food allergy stuff removed.
> 
> *Get it insured NOW* so if anything goes wrong which it more than likely will do if he hasnt had the necesary surgery already such as the best I can call it an eye tuck and such. Atleast he could be covered if anything happens.
> 
> EDIT:* Raw hide is also bad especially for Shar Pei's so Razz's breeder said*. So she is simply fed on James well beloved, Bolero and the frozen blocks of tripe and stuff you get in the freezers


Completely agree. James Wellbeloved is best food on the market and i'd just feed her on this.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

indie85 said:


> Completely agree. James Wellbeloved is best food on the market and i'd just feed her on this.


I used to but can't be the nicest as my dog went if it and bow won't eat it


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

She is on James wellbeloved, and is great with dogs. she is slow to learn but getting there and isn't disobedient in any way. she likes to chase birds out side so hasn't been off lead yet, but will do eventually. she is insured.

Whats the problem with raw hides for shar pei? i haven't heard that before?
I couldn't see the pic in the link that was put up, Lucy is also the black/chocolate colour you described


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I used to but can't be the nicest as my dog went if it and bow won't eat it


my cats went off it too after eating it for years. they must have changed the recipe?


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They're lovely looking dogs I've always wanted one but they have a ridiculous amount of health problems and are very stubborn and can be dodgy with other dogs. Maybe look into clicker training see if she'll respond to that


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They're lovely looking dogs I've always wanted one but they have a ridiculous amount of health problems and are very stubborn and can be dodgy with other dogs. Maybe look into clicker training see if she'll respond to that


i do clicker training with her but really short sessions so she doesn't lose interest. she understands exactly what the click means but her mind wonders after a while, usually to chase a butterfly or some ants lol, bless her she is so amusing :flrt:


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

my uncle has one and its soo cute!!!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea i love the breed, but one the reasons y i will not get one atm is because of the problems they are prone to.

every shar pei got in kennels wen use work there was aggressive, they seem to be either very aggreessive or very timid. x


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

clairebear1984 said:


> yea i love the breed, but one the reasons y i will not get one atm is because of the problems they are prone to.
> 
> every shar pei got in kennels wen use work there was aggressive, they seem to be either very aggreessive or very timid. x


 
aw fair enough! they are so cute though!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i will have one sometime hehe x


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> yea i love the breed, but one the reasons y i will not get one atm is because of the problems they are prone to.
> 
> every shar pei got in kennels wen use work there was aggressive, they seem to be either very aggreessive or very timid. x


She isn't timid or aggresive, or at least nothing has come up in the 4 weeks roughly i've known her. I've never actually met a nasty one though so far. Is the kennels you worked in a boarding kennels or rescue, just trying to gage why they were timid or agg....


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Evangeline said:


> Also Shar Pei's are allergic to alot of foods. Try not to feed treats which could have been touched and that such as the pic and mix stuff, just try to feed the packed stuff, also James Well Beloved is the best food to feed as it has alot of foods which can cause allergies have been removed. You can get cheaper ones but not sure of the names you will have to shop around. The Bolero sausage tube meat things are also good as they have food allergy stuff removed.
> 
> Get it insured NOW so if anything goes wrong which it more than likely will do if he hasnt had the necesary surgery already such as the best I can call it an eye tuck and such. Atleast he could be covered if anything happens.
> 
> EDIT:* Raw hide is also bad especially for Shar Pei's *so Razz's breeder said. So she is simply fed on James well beloved, Bolero and the frozen blocks of tripe and stuff you get in the freezers


whats wrong with raw hide for shar pei? she has had it so far and been ok


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

My other half and I have a Shar Pei puppy. Currently just over 4months old and had her from 2months (8weeks). We have had many breeds of dog in our families from Poodle to German Shepherd and she has excelled in everything in comparison to them. Training, behaviour, socialising etc ... And would definitely have another when we have the space!!! 

She was so brilliant to train as she was a glutton when it came to treats and would do ANYTHING for one. So made the simple things like recall and basics EASY. She was *completely* house trained by 3months!!! We were able to confidently let her off lead at 11wks!!!

A dog is as aggressive or as timid as it's owner let's it be! It has nothing to do with the breed! Lily *our pup* only ever mouths at us in play, and NEVER at strangers or children! Just 30mins ago we were out walking her and a random kid just came up to stroke her... At first she was very "who are you and what do you want" but after this kid threw a stick for her a few times, he was her best friend and we almost had to drag her away from him!!!! 

Yes they can have hereditary problems (but what purebreed dog doesn't???) 
If you go to a reputable breeder then they should not have the basic problems that everyone knows about; like their eyes. 

You will hear a lot of myths like their skin being difficult to look after. But 95% of the time it's due to bad health care on the humans behalf. Low protein diets, staying away from "poisonous" foods like raisins etc wash when dirty e.g when been rolling in mud, swimming etc then you won't find them having skin problems. ... And wash with hypoallergenic shampoos...

The amount of wrinkles depends on the breeding line as well, you can get REALLY wrinkly ones and ones with not so many wrinkles! Lily is one with not so many, and we love her that way!! But others think the more wrinkles the better... Each to their own...

They eat like horses and grow like weeds so make sure your house is ready!!! :2thumb:

Here she is when we brought her home at 8wks:









And her last week.. Not the best picture in the world but you can see her wrinkles and famous curly tail:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Jennie_Dragon said:


> A dog is as aggressive or as timid as it's owner let's it be! It has nothing to do with the breed!http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv68/dsjhills/Lily/DSCF1485.jpg


Not totally true - yes to a point but some breeds are designed to be animal aggressive and some even bred to be nervous - and some are bred from inappropriate stock so born with inherent temperament issues.

Good breeder is certainly the way to go - I agree entirely.
Your dog is very sweet - what is her colour classed as?


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Indeed it is - forgot to mention that :blush: !! So as you say good breeder always is the best start for any pup!!!

She's a Lilac. A mix between a blue and chocolate dilute. IMO the best coat colour :Na_Na_Na_Na:



JulieNoob said:


> some are bred from inappropriate stock so born with inherent temperament issues.
> 
> Good breeder is certainly the way to go - I agree entirely.
> Your dog is very sweet - what is her colour classed as?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Jennie_Dragon said:


> Yes they can have hereditary problems *(but what purebreed dog doesn't???) *
> http://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv68/dsjhills/Lily/DSCF1485.jpg


Beagles


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Jennie_Dragon said:


> My other half and I have a Shar Pei puppy. Currently just over 4months old and had her from 2months (8weeks). We have had many breeds of dog in our families from Poodle to German Shepherd and she has excelled in everything in comparison to them. Training, behaviour, socialising etc ... And would definitely have another when we have the space!!!
> 
> She was so brilliant to train as she was a glutton when it came to treats and would do ANYTHING for one. So made the simple things like recall and basics EASY. She was *completely* house trained by 3months!!! We were able to confidently let her off lead at 11wks!!!
> 
> ...


She is beautiful :flrt: and I VERY much agree with your statement that a dog is as aggressive or as timid as it's owner let's it be!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive never met a nice sharpei, they all seem to be dog and people aggressive, our vets waiting room is always full of the ones with eye problems due to bad breeding.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Jennie_Dragon said:


> My other half and I have a Shar Pei puppy. Currently just over 4months old and had her from 2months (8weeks). We have had many breeds of dog in our families from Poodle to German Shepherd and she has excelled in everything in comparison to them. Training, behaviour, socialising etc ... And would definitely have another when we have the space!!!
> 
> She was so brilliant to train as she was a glutton when it came to treats and would do ANYTHING for one. So made the simple things like recall and basics EASY. She was *completely* house trained by 3months!!! We were able to confidently let her off lead at 11wks!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog, not seen one in that colour before :flrt:. 
I don't agree with saying a dog is as timid or aggresive as its owner will let it be though although this is sometimes the case. There are many factors that affect a dogs temperment and its not always the owners fault like the parents temperment, the amount of stress the bitch was under when carrying the pups, the breed does come into it as the majority were bred with a specific function in mind, the pups relationship with its mother and litter mates, how its brought up by the owner, positive/negative experiences it has had....


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

That's very unfortunate. We have never met an aggressive Shar pei. They are known to be great guard dogs as they are very loyal and protective of their "family". I can guarantee if you ever met our baby you would see they're not all like that.



Shell195 said:


> Ive never met a nice sharpei, they all seem to be dog and people aggressive, our vets waiting room is always full of the ones with eye problems due to bad breeding.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This again goes back to having a good breeder. Should always see the parents of the pup and where they have been living. Unfortunately not all breeders are good and are after a quick buck... Same goes for potential owners that don't do research on a particular breed or where it came from...

Whilst everything you've said is true, 90% of aggressive dogs that we have ever met has been down to the owner and poor / lack of training.

For example Staffies have got a bad name because of the "chav" mentality of having one as a weapon or status symbol. But just like shar pei's they are incredibly loyal and gentle dogs!



samurai said:


> Beautiful dog, not seen one in that colour before :flrt:.
> I don't agree with saying a dog is as timid or aggresive as its owner will let it be though although this is sometimes the case. There are many factors that affect a dogs temperment and its not always the owners fault like the parents temperment, the amount of stress the bitch was under when carrying the pups, the breed does come into it as the majority were bred with a specific function in mind, the pups relationship with its mother and litter mates, how its brought up by the owner, positive/negative experiences it has had....


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Quoted from this website:

Beagle Health Problems | Dog Breed (Beagle) Health Problems

In general, the Beagle is a very healthy breed. However, like all breeds of dogs, they are susceptible to certain genetic/inherited problems.

Some of the more common Beagle health problems include:

Cherry Eye
Glaucoma
Hypothyroidism
Ear Infections
Heart Disease
Intervertebral Disk Disease
Epilepsy



bampoisongirl said:


> Beagles


----------



## krissy86 (Sep 5, 2010)

my parents have 4 shar pei's the first one they got is a shar pei x staffy one of the most gentle dogs ever! second is black he is lovely very friendly but protective with the family which is a good thing really, and the other two are the pups that they had they kept them both one is brindle and the most chilled out dog i have ever met lol and the other pup is the total double of her dad very hard to tell them apart now they are the same size lol theres havent got a nasty bone in them but are very vocal if anyone comes near my parents house like i said very protective i would have one in a heartbeat but we already have 2 dogs and no room for more


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't mind shar pei's, wouldn't have one personally. I think with any breed it depends on how they're brought up, my cousin had a black bear coat bitch which was as soft as anything, but often suffered heat strokes, skin problems, eye problems etc. I work at a vets owned by one of the shar pei specialists and we have so many come in with various problems, mainly to have their eyes tacked. We had one the other day so overweight it didn't have any wrinkles left... :bash:
Not seen too many be very aggressive, apart from a chocolate horse coat dog who growled and barked at anyone apart from its owners.


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

I agree with Jennie, we have a Shar pei and a Staffie and I would never have another Staffie but would a Shar pei they give you everything. Ours is 2 now and he did has some skin problems when he was young and we found out that it was related to the food he was on which was what the breeder had recomened, alot of skin problems is related to them being fed too much protein in their diet. I too have never met a nasty Shar pei. The thing you need to do is socialise them with other dogs and people as young as you can. They look as though they are stupid and look at you as to say what the hell is she on about but dont be fooled they are very clever but very stubborn you just have to be consistant. 
I would reccomend them anyday. There is a Shar pei rescue of great britain and they do great work, and are always available to help with any problems.
Hope this helps.
Lyn


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Aw Lyn he's lovely!!! :2thumb:



beadfairy said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Pedigree dog has 'extreme' facelift that allows her to open her eyes and see for the first time | Mail Online


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Pedigree dog has 'extreme' facelift that allows her to open her eyes and see for the first time | Mail Online


Luckily Lucy is not very wrinkly, but i know they can get eye problems quite commonly. Lucy is a rescue so was chosen for her lovely personality and good nature. It is sad that pretty much every breed of dog has its list of health problems. Lovely Shar peis everyone! I was just wondering Beadfairy, why would you never have another staffie?


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont have one but my neighbours over the road have two - the male is aggressive and bites any dog it sees, but the female is submissive and good with dogs.

They never walk their dogs which may not help, but when they escaped the male bit my Labradoodle but the hair protected her.

BUT here is another male of the breed who lives a few streets away who is a wimp and is scared of my Mini Schnauzer bitch:mf_dribble:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

i own sharpei they are great dogs, never really seen many agressive sharpei
also look up here has great advice about health issues and what to look out for.
The Shar Pei Club of Great Britain


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> Pedigree dog has 'extreme' facelift that allows her to open her eyes and see for the first time | Mail Online


As you can see by my photos Ozzy is very wrinkley and he has never needed his eyes doing.
Its like everything people always focus on the negative, I also have a Staffie and look at all the bad things written about them. Just shows you should not believe what you read. 
Lyn


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

We used to Board one 4-5 times a year when i ran my boarding business, shes was lovely, a tad nervous of strangers, but not aggressive at all, shes just bark a bit and sniff them until they stayed for a while then shed go and say hello 

she was ok in enclosed areas off lead, but was flighty near roads.

didn't really take notice of other dogs, loved children!

Only downfall with them is that they can half make a mess after having a drink, i used to have a towel at hand to wipe her chops after she'd had a drink, to save the furniture and my clothes from a soaking :lol2:

oh and her name was Botox, LOL, but we called her Bo for short, particularly in public!



















with Meg my terrier



























and with Cleo the boxer i was fostering at the time









and heres a video i took to show their comical ears, like little trapdoors :lol2:

Bo2.mp4 video by felix5889 - Photobucket


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I adore Shar peis....wonder if I can live with the slobber?? xx


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

samurai said:


> She isn't timid or aggresive, or at least nothing has come up in the 4 weeks roughly i've known her. I've never actually met a nasty one though so far. Is the kennels you worked in a boarding kennels or rescue, just trying to gage why they were timid or agg....


Boarding. 

i worked in a rescue kennels before and one never came into rescue. apart from sadie a shar peix lurcher werid looking dog lol x


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

samurai said:


> whats wrong with raw hide for shar pei? she has had it so far and been ok


raw hide tends to make my boxer frow up round mouth (like got rabies or something lol ) and sick so dont give him it x


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

beadfairy said:


> As you can see by my photos Ozzy is very wrinkley and he has never needed his eyes doing.
> Its like everything people always focus on the negative, I also have a Staffie and look at all the bad things written about them. Just shows you should not believe what you read.
> Lyn



Oh Ozzy is just adorable Lyn, just a softie (except when he jumps at you & nearly knocks you flying). Mind Jon was telling me tonight that you had to socialise him lots when he was a puppy so now he's good with other dogs. I remember when they first came into the UK on the import register (about 1985/1986 i think) they had far more wrinkles & were more prone to entropian & skin diseases. Most breeders worked on breeding them with less wrinkles so that it caused less skin problems (ok some still have lots of wrinkles but most breeders did a great job in reducing them).


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think a lot of breeders get their pups eyes done before selling them


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive been reading up on shar peis recently as me and my partner are hoping to get a dog and I love them. 

It seems most 'good' breeders will get their shar peis checked by a shar pei specialist vet and have their eyes tacked at a young age if needed. 
No guarentee this tack will last and more work may need to be done later ..but a shar pei vet is the place to go apparently as some other vets that do not have much experience in the breed can make a mess and make your dog look like its had a bad facelift.

Ive noticed looking on classifieds that some of the pedigree breeders are now stating that the parents of the pups have never had to have eyes tacked and they come with a 12mth hereditary health guarentee! 

Its also worth noting that some insurance companies will not cover sharpeis or will ask for a vets report on the health of the dog before they will allow cover. 

Poor shar peis have got themselves a bad reputation, fingers crossed the breeders working with good tempered, healthy dogs will change this. x


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

There's a shar pei on this morning, you might be able find a clip, she essentially had to have a face lift!


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

Evangeline said:


> Shar Pei's are the chinese equivalent of Pitbulls but everyone ive met are actually very friendly.


They where originally bred as fighting dogs... but where too soppy lol and quickly became pets they can be very pack protective though 


oh! and the sing! hehehe


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> There's a shar pei on this morning, you might be able find a clip, she essentially had to have a face lift!


It was interesting actually and she was a lovely dog! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our vets is a Shar pei and bulldog specialist


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive got a 6yr old bear coat full apricot boy


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> Ive got a 6yr old bear coat full apricot boy


I luffs Ollie bear!! x:flrt:


----------

